# Dry Cell battery- anyone running one??



## LowHoler (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking at the specs, the Odyssey PC 625 should have no problem turning over my outboard, 60/40 Yamaha. It only weighs 13 lbs, great weight savings. Anyone run one of these batteries?

The Specs on my motor call for 380cca, 502mca, and 124 reserve minutes. It is efi, and fires always by the second crank. Wonder why such high battery spec for this motor?

Look at the smaller batteries in Jet skis, motorcycles, etc with higher compression and similar cu/in?

https://www.odysseybatteries.com/battery/pc625.htm


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 20, 2012)

The specs on that battery are not impressive at all. I've had lead acids in scooters/ATV/small cc motocycle applications that have exceeded that particular battery for fractions of the price. The only real advantage I'm seeing is a few pound diet. If you're looking for really good and really light, look into some of the Li-ion, drycells. They start around $140.


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 21, 2012)

frogman thanks for the info. I was looking into getting something similar. Now I know what to look at.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jun 27, 2012)

those batteries will easily start your engine. odyssey batteries are rated for what they will actually DO, not what they hope they can do. I have run a few of them.


----------



## bretr (Jun 28, 2012)

i,m runing a odessy 925 starting battery on a yammy 90 2 stroke,so far so good but they do not like the higher voltage of that motor (16 volts) so i con bine with my trollng battery, a bigger odessy (pc1500) and leave on the dash lights to bring down the volts


----------



## gotmuddy (Jun 28, 2012)

if your motor is putting 16v out something is wrong.


----------

